# Betta commission for a friend.



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

A short while back an online friend was looking for someone to draw her betta, Master Shredder. I happily offered and drew up several sketches from which she chose, and I fleshed it out!










She requested him to be in a sort of huffy pose with spiral bamboo and those colored rocks in the background as well as white sand. The pictures she had of him were dark so I went back and forth asking for clarification on his features so I got everything just right.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice artwork!!!! It captures his name.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow love it and the huffy pose is perfect , he is for sure one Betta not to be messed with !


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Great job! The amount of detail is amazing!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

That's so kool! I wish I could do that but all I know how to use is the paint program ^_^' lol


----------

